# Mac FS and CCO haul



## airplane_girl (Dec 7, 2008)

Soooo today I decided to go to the CCO and Mac FS store today and this is what I came back with...

CCO-
Shadestick- sharkskin, sea me
Paint pot- fresco rose, moss scape (cp for someone)
lipstick- Fafi utterly frivolous, fabby, ahoy there
lipglass- 1n
eyelashes - #3
sunbasque blush
mac wipes
px prescriptives comfort lotion (still trying to find my hg face moisturizer)
Bobbi brown bronze shimmerbrick (heard so much good stuff about them so I'm gonna give it a try. This was the only color they had)

MAC fs-
eyeshadow-espresso, club, gesso, carbon,embark,dazzlelight,woodwinked, saddle. (wanted to try the whole crease cutting style)
blush palette
dollymix blush


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

WOW!!! You got some good stuff Ms G!! You have been sneaking out on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love it!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 7, 2008)

wow. Great haul girl!! Enjoy


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 7, 2008)

wow !! now i am jealous lol

enjoy your goodies


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 7, 2008)

wow loving your stuff


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 7, 2008)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all of those e/s colors you got, they are perfect! You should post some FOTDs once you start playing around with your new goodies!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 8, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## Skubie123 (Dec 8, 2008)

amazing haul


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 8, 2008)

wow...very pretty haul! enjoy it chica!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome!  Well make sure to post FOTD with your new shadows


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2008)

Please post a FOTD with your new stuff! Enjoy


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 8, 2008)

I am Sooooo jealous


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 8, 2008)

mouth watering!


----------

